# My ugly PC needs modding



## Brutalfate (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey, below are some images of my current system.. I'm going to buy a clear side panel and was wondering what i could do to make it all look better? I've got $400 to spend (I know it's not much, im poor xD).


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 20, 2006)

lol?????????????????
400 for what?
you coudl do some cable management, buy a new case, but thats it^^
400 is too much or what was your idea?

my suggestion is buy new case maybe a lian li
second do some cable management
or buy a new psu (only if needed)
and for your ears buy a new cpu/gpu cooler


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 20, 2006)

I wanna get a new DVD drive xP And some pretty LED's. Rofl.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 20, 2006)

but not for 400 i guess?^^
a new dvd take one that matches your case
to the leds buy some on your local shop attach them to your psu (pretty easy google it)


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay ^^


----------



## karolpl2004 (Sep 20, 2006)

get a new case with a side window. then add some cathodes and manage your cables a little neater. then you got yourself a nice computer!


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 20, 2006)

have you got an ebay account ?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 20, 2006)

You can use cable ties to tidy up the cables.  $400 can buy a good VGA card.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 20, 2006)

yea if you got an ebay account (and i assume your in aus), get a decent gfx card for like 180-200, a new case from 50-100, and a lot of cathodes/LED lights/fan controllers for like 50, and some decent cooling, aftermarket CPU/GPU coolers  

lol forgot to mention, if u want a stack of coolers/led's/cathodes and stuff, you mite need a new PSU. my friend has a 350W, with basically your rig (but with an X800), and his cathodes dont light up cus of insufficeint power


----------



## Protius (Sep 20, 2006)

just clean the mess you call the inside of your case up, put a window in there with sum lights then use the rest of the $$$$ to upgrade


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 20, 2006)

Actually, that case isn't bad - the inside is a mess.  Like everyone else says - cable managment, get a PSU with modular, sleeved cables and a pretty housing  Change out the stock intel fan and HS - COPPER LOOKS GOOD, get a nice fan for that.

For the rear case fan, get a good, clear, LED fan.

Move the USB/Audio backplate to the bottom backplate.

Create a window in the case if you don't already have one.

If you like lights, get some blue LED ones - they usually are slightly UV and accent white printing and plastic.


----------



## pt (Sep 20, 2006)

it isn't a bad case, if you can get/do a window try it, if you're planning to overclock get a cooler for that cpu, and get a nice psu too, it doesn't have to be modular, but it helps, get some powerfull leds fans for back (side if you can) and front, and hide these cables too


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 21, 2006)

wow a window modding kit on ebay is $30 :|...whereas a brand new case with an lcd temperature reader is like 60


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2006)

new case and replace your intel hsf w/ phase change that should eat up $400 really quick


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 21, 2006)

cable manage, stealth your drives, add a window, buy a nice 3rd party cpu cooler and a nice led exhaust fan. (one for the front if the case can take it too) and maybe add a cathode light or two. theres your cosmetics done.  unless u want to put extreme time in to really customise the case id leave it at that. rest of the money would be better spent on a gutswap (new cpu\mobo\ram\graphics) £350 will get u some surprisingly good stuff.

whats your current system?


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 21, 2006)

Alright.. Well, I'll probably get a new PSU, I wanna get another stick of RAM... possibly a new CD/Rw+DVD/Rw drive with dual layer capabilities.. my white one is horrifically ugly .



Here are my full PC specs:
Centurion 5 Cooler Master
ATX ps2 350Watt PSU
Intel i865PE Chiptset P4 Titan series (GA-8IPE775)
Intel Pentium 4 530 @ 3000 Mhz
ATI Radeon 9600XT 256MB
ST380013AS 80GB HDD
WDC 160GB HDD
LITE-ON DVDRW LDW-851S
Marvell yukon gigabit ethernet 10/100/1000
Hyundai DDR-SDRAM PC3200


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 21, 2006)

how much ram you got in there at the moment?


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 21, 2006)

ops, forgot to say. 512MB


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 21, 2006)

yea get another stick of RAM, there is a huge diff b/w 512 and 1gig

but make sure you get a nice gfx card ...there isnt much point in getting a mad comp and case if it has a 9600XT


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 21, 2006)

Im getting a new Gfx card for my birthday. xD


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 21, 2006)

watcha getting?


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 21, 2006)

Not sure yet, my uncle wants to take me to the computer markets to choose.. any suggestions?


----------



## Chewy (Sep 21, 2006)

What type of games do you play and if fps shooters do you play online? plan on overclocking at all?


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 21, 2006)

The main games that I play are: battlefield vietnam, Battlefield 2, C.O.D 2, Halo.. thats about it really. Ooh and I play Battlefield online.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 21, 2006)

I;m sure someone will find the right card for you on here Im not leet at picking but also about how much should it cost in your countrys funds and you plan on overclocking it?


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of OCing. xD Umm, I guess nothing over $350 AUD?


----------



## Chewy (Sep 21, 2006)

ok just checking cause some 800 series ati cards are unlockable/good overclockers I guess, at least people know all your gaming details so they will find you a perfect card hopfully.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 21, 2006)

get an x800 pro w/ vivo and mod it to an xt pe. with the money u save on actually buying the xt pe, buy an artic cooler. i got that in my comp, it plays all the games you listed on max ....if you an nvidia fan, do the same thing with a 6800 GS


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 21, 2006)

Sweet, alright. Hey, thanks. xD


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 21, 2006)

no problems ....just make sure if your getting the x800 that its VIVO, cus u cant mod the non-vivo ones


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 21, 2006)

alright, hey, your in Sydney too  Sweet. I live in North Ryde.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 21, 2006)

yea im in bossley park, its like 10 mins from fairfield


----------



## devinXkillyou (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah like everyone else is saying, get some good cable management tools (looms, cable ties,) and get some round IDE cables and try to bunch your cables up to allow for more air flow. also, a new graphics card may not be a bad idea, especially if you have $400. all this cable-management stuff wont cost a fraction of that. i would recommend a radeon x850xt (or pro is cheaper), and get an arctic cooling silencer5


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 24, 2006)

Alright.. I've gone off and bought some stuff..  I got a replacement Exhaust an intake fan, as well as a juicy 650Watt PSU, I've upgraded to 2BG's of ram.. I also boguht a chip set cooler and another exhuast fan (mounted under my gfx). I also bought a new CPU cooler but silly me got a 478 socket when i needed a 775 >.>. I bought a new Dvd/rw +cd/rw drive with dual layer capabilities. I've also ordered in a replacement side panel, one with a clear side. xD Im now looking for a new gfx card.

Before:
















After:


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 24, 2006)

Hmm.. i guess i've still got a bit of cable management to do :S


----------



## Chewy (Sep 24, 2006)

looking good maybe try hidign that rear fan cable along the top of the case. the new cpu cooler will top it off. 

what psu is that?


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 24, 2006)

yea and if u dnt mind me asking...whered u get the stuff and for how much?


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 24, 2006)

Its an Atrix 650T. My friend has had it for a while now, he said he was very very pleased with its performance, and for the price, its a top buy. ^^


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 24, 2006)

I got it all from the Computer markets and North Rocks, new Westfield..  All of it all together cost me about $380. (Including the CPU cooler that i need to return)


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 24, 2006)

at north rocks*


----------



## pt (Sep 24, 2006)

where is the chipset cooler?


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 24, 2006)

ahhh yes ive been there 

u can get some CHEAP stuff there, i got a 80mm LED fan for $2 ...now where are u gnna beat that


----------



## Brutalfate (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll post some pics of the Chipset cooler.. Its located under all them cables 

Close up..


----------



## pt (Sep 24, 2006)

i tought you have changed the nb cooler too


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 24, 2006)

doesnt NB get hotter than SB?


----------



## pt (Sep 24, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> doesnt NB get hotter than SB?



except if you have a nforce board (wich usually doesn't have a nb) the northbridge is usually hotter than the sb


----------



## devinXkillyou (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah i was thinking the same thing (nb heatsink is the same!), but it makes sense now. i like the sb cooler though, it looks nice


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 28, 2006)

Brutalfate said:


> Hmm.. i guess i've still got a bit of cable management to do :S



a bit isnt the word


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 28, 2006)

yea i agree, thats not a bit, lol


----------



## Boneface (Sep 28, 2006)

i think compared to what it used to look like , its alot better looking for the cables


----------



## Brutalfate (Oct 2, 2006)

Now:


----------



## pt (Oct 2, 2006)

looks much better now 
7/10

but i still think you should have putted the chipset cooler on the nb


----------



## cdawall (Oct 2, 2006)

it looks much better


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 2, 2006)

diggin it


----------



## karolpl2004 (Oct 2, 2006)

cathodes maybe? makes it nice and blue inside =D.


----------



## Brutalfate (Oct 3, 2006)

Today i'll be buying a sound card... I've spoken to a few people about a clear side panel.. and hopefully they'll be able to order me one. After that maybe some cathodes and another chipset cooler on my northbridge?


----------



## Casheti (Oct 3, 2006)

That thang is t3h shizzlezzzz. You wanna know why I think so??






Painful, isn't it?? P.O.S!!  I need new PSU, new CPU cooler, new case, more ram, new motherboard (I'm looking at you tigger ). The list goes on...

AND LOOK AT THAT QUALITY CABLE MANAGEMENT I GOT GOING ON RIGHT THERE! ROFL!

Can anyone spot my dodgy sellotape wiring mentioned in my specs in this picture?


----------



## Brutalfate (Oct 3, 2006)

PRO! *looks for sellotape wiring*


----------



## Brutalfate (Oct 3, 2006)

Do i win? lol.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 3, 2006)

YEAH  Well spotted


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 5, 2006)

Dude, absolutely righteous – I opened two IE windows and looked at the before and after, you gotta be proud of that baby, and I’m sure she’s running cooler and hopefully… quieter.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 10, 2006)

side window, blowholes, cold cathodes, 120mm led fans, get rid of the stock cpu cooler, cable management, remove usb 2.0 (unless you use it regularly  ), fan controller?, led display?

EDIT: Holy mother of god why did i think you hadnt done any modding yet 

EDIT: I love the colour - it suits your mobo
my mobo is like yours! *tear*


----------



## Casheti (Oct 10, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> blowholes



It's a computer, not a whale...lmao


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 10, 2006)

> It's a computer, not a whale...lmao



SO WHAT !?

I reject your reality and substitute it with my own


----------



## Casheti (Oct 10, 2006)

*calls lunatic response unit*


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 11, 2006)

Am I a lunatic or is it your lunacy implicating non lunacy where it may not necessarily be luncacy just false lunacy to your lunatic little cranium


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 11, 2006)

i think ur just a lunatic


----------



## Casheti (Oct 11, 2006)

WTF lmao


----------



## Brutalfate (Oct 11, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> Am I a lunatic or is it your lunacy implicating non lunacy where it may not necessarily be luncacy just false lunacy to your lunatic little cranium





Oooh, I get it..


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 11, 2006)

i say again
L A W L


----------



## pt (Oct 11, 2006)

Casheti said:


> WTF lmao



*BANNED!*


----------



## cdawall (Oct 11, 2006)

what did casheti get banned for now????


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 12, 2006)

You mean he's been banned before?


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> You mean he's been banned before?



lots of times


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 12, 2006)

lmao!

Wow we got a bit off topic  (i just read the title )


----------



## cdawall (Oct 12, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> You mean he's been banned before?



i know of at least once when he got banned for curseing in the buy/sell/trade on infareds thread


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 13, 2006)

is it like a suspension or a ban...because uve said hes done it more than once..


----------



## an51r (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835106061 -cpu heatsink &fan  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812104019 -rounded floppy connect  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812999034 -cable sleaving kit to match ur sata connections   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835119035 -new 120 mm fan for the rear  thats a nice case keep it get black faceplates for ur dvd drive and floppy (they should have come with the items. put them on to match the case. use the cable sleeves to do some wire management. get the rounded floppy ides to organize the inside as well. the thermaltake heatsink and fan for looks and function. try to find a theme i was going for red. and fur the side window a dremel and a printout of ur favorite logo or sumptin would work just print a pic out copy to the side of ur case and then cut it out with the dremel. if not that inspired just cut a circle or rectangle out go to ur local hardware store and get an appropriate sized piece of plexiglass and affix it to the inside of ur freshly cut hole. if u wanna go nuts add some lights  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16800888030


----------

